# Would like opinions: Vizsla or mix?



## IndieAtx (Jul 9, 2020)

We just adopted our most lovable pup. She’s amazing!
We were told she’s a vizsla. People seem to think she’s a vizsla. But I’m not 100% sure.

would like to hear if you think she is a Vizsla or a mix. And if a mix, what breed?
Thank you!


----------



## IndieAtx (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

She certainly looks like a little Vizsla puppy.
The angles of her head seem a little "off", but that could be the camera angle.


----------



## IndieAtx (Jul 9, 2020)

gunnr said:


> She certainly looks like a little Vizsla puppy.
> The angles of her head seem a little "off", but that could be the camera angle.


 That’s what I think too.
Here’s another photo.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Does not quite have that birddog head, but she looks very similar to a Vizsla.
We had a dog come into rescue that looked to be a Curr. DNA test showed he was 25% of Vizsla, 25% Curr. I think he had some retriever in him and I can't remember the rest.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The scanner is not always correct, but we do use it some with the rescue dogs.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

coat is to light to be a 100% v, bonny pup nonetheless xx


----------



## rubicon (Dec 9, 2019)

Looks like a vizsla save for the coloring. The cost does seem a little light. But it might be lighting. If I had to guess a mix, I would say yellow lab. I’ve seen a yellow lab mix just like that. Have also seen black lab mixes that has the exact shape of a vizsla, except pure black.


----------

